# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Очередность на форуме

## Teterev

Доброго времени суток
Подскажите такой момент, вот создал я тему, мне присвоили № заявки, которая указывается в скобках названия темы. Какова очередность рассмотрения моей заявки - по номеру указанной заявки или по положению темы в разделе помогите?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Добрый день!
Заявки обрабатываются в зависимости от степени загрузки специалистов. Приоритет отдается платным заявкам, затем консультанты переходят к бесплатным. Номер существует, скорее, для отчетности, а не для очереди в обработку.

----------

